# Successful Mission!



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

I wanted to post this story and congratulate our friend Laurel Warren and her Air-Scent Dog, Uzi, on their successful find of a missing 14 year old girl near Lynchburg, VA. A great outcome to a potentially scary situation.

http://www.wset.com/news/stories/0310/713341.html


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Send our congrats for a job well done.


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulation to her for a job well done nice to get a reward


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Job well done! Awesome!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ya just love to hear when it all works right. Good job.

DFrost


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Great JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leih merigian (Aug 8, 2008)

So nice to get a happy ending and what a great job!

leih


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

FANTABULOUS! No better high then a successful find on a lost child!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Yay team!!! Great story--so glad for the happy ending!


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations. All the sore limbs, frustration, training hard travelling working, getting up at dawn, being exausted etc... pays off and is quickly forgotten when something like this happens. Great job, team!


----------



## Ryan Cusack (Jan 19, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice one.

..


----------



## Vi Shaffer (Jan 25, 2010)

John Haudenshield said:


> I wanted to post this story and congratulate our friend Laurel Warren and her Air-Scent Dog, Uzi, on their successful find of a missing 14 year old girl near Lynchburg, VA. A great outcome to a potentially scary situation.
> 
> http://www.wset.com/news/stories/0310/713341.html


 
Great job and congratulations to Uzi and Laurel!=D>


----------

